# is 100 mcg on training days too much?



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

some people have suggested 100mcg 4-5 times per wk is too much. i take 30 mins before training and the pumps are sometimes shocking and i have been told to take 50mcg instead but never noticed much on this last year when i ran this amount.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I used to do 100mcg on training days only but that was only 3 days a week. Personally I like to take it Post workout. You could always split the dose, but whatever works for you mate. I don't necessarily think its to much but I guess it depends how long you are running it for?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

was gonna run it until 3mg runs out. prob 6-7 weeks then have a couple months off it.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Its a simple fact that the more you use the quicker the receptors will downgrade. So just bear that in mind and when your results slow just come off it. The results are magnified if you run AAS with it obviously.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I agree with AS on both counts, take it post WO, into the muscle trained, and 5 times per week may be too much, but if you got nothing from a lower dose, what do you have to lose?

I plan on trying it in the near future, and plan on doing 100mcg, split 50mcg per side, 3 times per week.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

I use it the same way that aftershock does, monday wednesday and friday 100mcg.

Nytol: is your avatar the chemical structure of trenbolone?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes.

Do you find IGF to be effective ran this way?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am going to run IGF-1 LR3 only in PCT from now on so i can use Slin during cycle to see what this gives me, i will be using the 2on 2off to try to get round the saturation issue.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

Nytol said:


> Do you find IGF to be effective ran this way?


Yes, as ive tried running it everyday, and I feel that using it only post workout is alot better.

Post workout the receptors are more responsive to the IGF-1, so it makes sense to use the IGF-1 after a weight training session.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is true and if you are using amounts of 60mcg or less then all PWO is best but over this amount you should in my opinion split it through the day with the larger amount to be PWO.

Do remember that if you use it PWO then you need to shoot the IGF as close to the end of your workout as possible so take it to the gym.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

someone told me your receptors are most active during workout therefor 20 mins pre workout seems the best option

i tried this with great results and pumps,i did 100mcg omega gf1 lr3 pre workout and on non training days i did 50 mcg am 50mcg pm


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

mcg ?? and what of?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> i am going to run IGF-1 LR3 only in PCT from now on so i can use Slin during cycle to see what this gives me, i will be using the 2on 2off to try to get round the saturation issue.


I ran IGF-1 during PCT and noticed I was harder and fuller.

But it is that cancer article Paul that I saw (I think you posted that), that kind of put me off, hell my Mom died of cancer.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

wouldnt hgh have the same effects on such things


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scott yes mate i have re-visited my IGF-1 use to only PCT....

jjb1 the cancer issue is not as big with GH as it is with IGF-1LR3 although i will say that all the articles i have read on the subject are making assumptions and have nothing concrete....

When some of the GH converts to IGF-1 (which has the potential to cause cancer) it also releases IGF-1BP3 in the same amounts which prevents cancer so they cancel the threat out so to speak unfortunatly when you inject IGF-1LR3 no IGF-1BP3 is released and like i said nothing is concrete but make of this what you will...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

would using insulin with hgh after training be similar to using igf in terms of cancer risks? would a similar amount of IGF-1BP3 be released as if one used just hgh alone?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the amount of IGF-1BP3 is the same as the amount of IGF-1 when using GH if you are using IGF-1LR3 this will only increase the amount of IGF-1 in the body as IGF-1LR3 does not release IGF-1BP3....

do remember though the article also said that getting cancer was not a sure thing as it is not fully understood with IGF-1 yet


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

whats safer then - hgh mixed with slin or igf used alone in terms of cancer risks?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry mate i thought i had said this.....

when GH is converted to IGF-1(could cause cancer but not proven) the same amount of IGF-1BP3 is released(prevents cancer) when you inject IGF-1LR3 no IGF-1BP3 is released so if you are worried about cancer then stop using IGF-1LR3 and just use Slin and GH *BUT *like i have said the cancer link has not yet been proven it is all theory....


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

cheers paul. i wasnt aware that igf and hgh can cause cancerous cells to grow at different rates. i had thought they had the same capabilities as each other at causing cell replication (both good and bad). i will predominatnly use hgh now after reading this as hgh is as effective for me as igf but safer by the looks of things as well. i think though to achieve good results with hgh, one needs to use 8iu or more per day as when using hygetropin i found only 8iu a day to be effective so it can get expensive.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is not that they can grow cancerous cells at all this has not been proven what i am saying is that the article stated that because of IGF-1BP3 GH could be considered to not grow cancerous cells but IGF-1LR3 does not produce this type of IGF-1 in the body so the chances could be considered higher but not proven....

And to really confuse you the FDA in the states have authorised IGF-1 for kids with height problems obvouisly by prescription if the risk was that high this would not happen...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It was like the IGF-1BP3 acted like an anti-oxidant.


----------



## misterC (Jul 31, 2007)

IGF-1 can cause the any tumours that are present to grow,it can also cause the intestines and many internal organs to grow.

Therefore it is important not to take a lot more in one shot than will be used by the muscle it is injected into.

PWO quite a lot of it will be converted to MGF which has more specific effects on muscle tissue,though I'm not entirely sure that only skeletal muscle would be affected when more than natural quantities of IGF-1/MGF were being used.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

where are you getting the info that IGF-1LR3 actually causes tumours to grow i would like to read it


----------

